# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  La messagerie de votre correspondant est pleine

## Deuzz

Bonsoir les couche-tard, bonjour les lve-tt 

Outre le fait que je mette des plombes  taper un message, je passe de longues minutes  traquer les fautes de la syntaxe, les rptitions, les ftes d'orthografe et les rptitions afin que mon message soit dans un franais des plus corrects et le plus clair possible. Je m'applique disais-je (crivis-je ?)  viter tout malentendu d  la rudesse de ces quelques caractres sur un cran (alors que le velout de ma voix ne fait qu'adoucir mes propos quand je parle) qui plus est lorsque je m'adresse pour la premire fois  quelqu'un. Malheureusement, il arrive qu'une fois ma missive crite, aprs avoir su sang et eau pour la plus fidle transcription de mes penses et la beaut de la langue, que l'ignoble message s'affiche sur mon cran: "La messagerie de votre correspondant est pleine". Ou un truc dans le genre, enfin je ne sais plus bien... mais il y a peu de choses aussi agaantes.

Ne serait-il pas possible de trouver une solution  cet affreux problme ?

Voici quelques propositions :
En fait, je ne le sais pas mais les messages sont stocks je-ne-sais-o et  la moindre suppression dans sa messagerie mon correspondant reoit enfin mon message. Auquel cas, cette discussion est nulle et non avenue et j'ai encore perdu du temps pour rien.Si l'hypothse prcdente n'est pas vraie, cela pourrait tre une solution.On pourrait augmenter la capacit des messageries. Mais j'en conviens, ce n'est pas bien malin car le problme qui se pose avec 50 messages se reposerait avec 100 messages.Le message pourrait sinon tre stock dans notre propre messagerie dans l'attente de le renvoyer  une date ultrieure. Cela revient  rajouter une catgorie "brouillon/messages  envoyer" dans la messagerie.Le message pourrait galement chasser le message le plus ancien tranant dans la boite de rception du-dit correspondant. (il faudrait dans ce cas prvoir une manire de cocher certains messages comme "ineffaables" pour viter de voir disparatre une correspondance de la plus haute importance).Ou alors, solution que j'estime la plus simple et la plus pratique (mais peut-tre me goure-je) : que le lien "envoyer un message priv" sur la page de profil ou lorsque l'on clique sur un pseudo renvoie directement un message d'erreur si la boite de rception du membre est dj pleine.

Merci


La 6 c'est la meilleure ide  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Je pense que le problme vient surtout du fait qu'aprs avoir atteint la limite, on ne veut pas effacer tous les messages et qu'on a la flemme de les archiver.
Un beau jour, on prend notre courage  deux mains et on archive le tout mais il faudra recommencer tout cela dans un mois.

Faire en sorte de recevoir un e-mail  chaque MP reu ou archiver puis supprimer automatiquement ce MP de la bote pourrait tre une solution je pense.




> De : Neckara@no-reply.mp.developpez.com
> Object : _objet blabla_
> 
> _Blablabla
> _
> Pour rpondre cliquez ici.

----------


## Deuzz

> Faire en sorte de recevoir un e-mail  chaque MP reu ou archiver puis supprimer automatiquement ce MP de la bote pourrait tre une solution je pense.


 Effectivement, mais c'est dj le cas non ? (la rception de l'e-mail, pas la suppression automatique). 
Cependant tu vois le problme cot destinataire : comment faire en sorte que la boite ne soit jamais pleine.
Pour moi le problme se pose cot expditeur : comment savoir si la boite de mon correspondant est pleine (et de prfrence avant de taper mon message)

----------


## Neckara

> Effectivement, mais c'est dj le cas non ? (la rception de l'e-mail, pas la suppression automatique).


Pour la rception mais pas pour l'envoie, en effet.
Mais c'est plus une notification qu'une archive, l'adresse expditeur et l'objet est toujours identique, pas facile de s'y retrouver.




> Cependant tu vois le problme cot destinataire : comment faire en sorte que la boite ne soit jamais pleine.
> Pour moi le problme se pose cot expditeur : comment savoir si la boite de mon correspondant est pleine (et de prfrence avant de taper mon message)


Si la bote de certains membres n'est plus jamais pleine, je pense qu'on rsout en partie le problme.

Sinon, le problme vient-il vraiment de savoir si la bote du destinataire est pleine ou de la perte du message ?
En activant la sauvegarde des MPs envoys, cela ne rsout-il pas le problme ?

----------


## Deuzz

> Sinon, le problme vient-il vraiment de savoir si la bote du destinataire est pleine ou de la perte du message ?
> En activant la sauvegarde des MPs envoys, cela ne rsout-il pas le problme ?


La perte du message, c'est bien a qui m'agace, et la sauvegarde des MPs envoys n'y fait rien: puisque le message n'est pas envoy, il n'est pas sauvegard.

----------

